

Firefox 3.6.2 - Vulnerability fixed - known
http://blog.mozilla.com/security/2010/03/18/update-on-secunia-advisory-sa38608/

======
gojomo
Though the linked blog post mentions 3.6.2 being due for release March 30, the
subsequent post announces an earlier release, and it is available from 'check
for updates' right now.

~~~
fierarul
Well, my Firefox found the 3.6.2 update so it must be live already.

